# First Classical Vocal Work You Ever Heard?



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

If you can remember, tell us about it here. For me it was Beethoven's Ninth, and the recording conducted by Fricsay no less.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It was also Beethoven's 9th which I heard regularly as a youngster courtesy of my dad's stereo.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Must have been either Beethoven's 9th or the Hallelujah chorus from Messiah. Neither by my own will.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't remember for certain, but I'm thinking it was either Borodin's Polovtsian Dances or Handel's Messiah.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bach- St Matthew Passion.
( complete in a church)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

flamencosketches said:


> Must have been either Beethoven's 9th or the Hallelujah chorus from Messiah. Neither by my own will.


Probably the same for me, before I started to get interested in classical music. When I started buying classical CDs, it was probably either Schubert's Winterreise or Mahler's three main song cycles, both by Fischer-Dieskau.


----------

